# High-rise Condo roof access blocked



## federalelectric (Jul 27, 2013)

Recently, the condo that I am now full-time living-in had a new flat roof installed.  During the work the two roof access doors were blocked at different times.  When the work was completed the one roof access door was sealed shut with tape and tarred so that it was impossible to open by normal means.

I inquired about it and got double-talk.  I hand delivered a letter to the local Fire Marshal, and noted that this door blockage causes a possible hazard to fire-fighters, EMS, and residents.  I should have noted the workers, and service personnel.

That day the tape was removed, but the door was still impossible to open.

Two weeks after, one of the former Association Presidents, and current Director snapped-out at me that the door does not have to be opened, and also, that the Fire Marshal showed him my letter.

I explained to the Director that if a fire or other accident occurred at the other door, workers couldn't get off of the roof, and emergency personnel would be hindered from easy access.

This created a tense situation.  I would think that commonsense would have cured this problem the first day.  I was also told that the FM was preparing a response to me.  What could he/she possibly use to justify this?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome

Hard to make a call without seeing a building plan or building itself

But most buildings I have been in have only one roof access. Yes some have more than one.

If there is equipment that needs to be serviced on the roof, yes normally roof access is required

Keep checking for other answers

How many stories is the building??


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2013)

1009.13 Stairway to roof. In buildings four or more stories above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface, unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device.

All depends on when the building was built


----------



## mark handler (Jul 27, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> 1009.13 Stairway to roof. In buildings four or more stories above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface, unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device. All depends on when the building was built


As stated by CDA

2010 FLORIDA BUILDING CODE

Chapter 10 - Means of Egress


----------



## federalelectric (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks.  Built in 1972, the roof access doors are a continuation of the fire escapes on each end of the structure of ten stories.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2013)

federalelectric said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Built in 1972, the roof access doors are a continuation of the fire escapes on each end of the structure of ten stories.


Continuation ?

As in you walk to the top of the stairway and there is a door there to the roof?


----------



## federalelectric (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, it's the door at the top of the stairwell.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2013)

So it is down to are both required access to equipment on the roof?

Not a required exit for someone in the stairs.


----------



## peach (Jul 27, 2013)

continuation of the fire escapes?  So people come down from a tower, on to the flat roof, and then into the stairway?

Habitable roofs (where there is a terrace, roof top pool, etc), the number of means of egress need to handle the occupant load (2 if there are more than 50 occupants).  If it's just access to the roof (fire department and maintenance access), usually only one.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> continuation of the fire escapes?  So people come down from a tower, on to the flat roof, and then into the stairway?Habitable roofs (where there is a terrace, roof top pool, etc), the number of means of egress need to handle the occupant load (2 if there are more than 50 occupants).  If it's just access to the roof (fire department and maintenance access), usually only one.


"Yes, it's the door at the top of the stairwell""""

There is a door at the top of each stairwell.

Just question are both required to access any equipment on the roof???


----------



## peach (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not getting what the continuation of the fire escape means;


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2013)

I think he means you are on the top floor landing of the stairwell, and the stairs continue up to a roof access door.


----------



## peach (Jul 28, 2013)

that was kind of unclear.. we exit down, not up.. only one access (to each separate roof) required.


----------



## federalelectric (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

I understand minimum standards (I read my NEC regularly).  This building has doorways at the top of the fire stairs on each end of the building that let anyone easily out onto the roof.  The one door is now blocked, and unable to be opened from in or out.  My concern is whether that is smart or not.  If it is smart, should there be signage indicating that the door that was unlocked for forty years is now not un-usable?

If workers on the roof, e.g. air-conditioning, elevator, communications equipment, plumbing, had an accident, explosion, fire, aircraft accident in the vicinity of the un-blocked door, they could not get out the blocked door.

I know that most times we exit buildings by going down, unless some unusual circumstances prevents that egress (9/11/01).


----------

